# Cold smoking in Summer



## aspenextreme

Going to build a mini wsm very soon. Going to get ampns to do some cold smoking. 

My question is during the summer can i cold smoke without lighting any charcoal?  Summers in Atlanta can be hot and from what i understnad you want to keep the temp when cold smoking under 80. Thanks for your help. 

Eric


----------



## Bearcarver

Aspenextreme said:


> Going to build a mini wsm very soon. Going to get ampns to do some cold smoking.
> 
> My question is during the summer can i cold smoke without lighting any charcoal? Summers in Atlanta can be hot and from what i understnad you want to keep the temp when cold smoking under 80. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Eric


As long as you have a place to put it, you can do like I do (Below).

Just fill a plastic jug 3/4 full & freeze it. Then put it in when cold smoking, preferably between the heat source (AMNPS) and the meat or cheese you're smoking.

Some people just put ice in, but that can cause enough moisture to put your AMNPS out.

Bear













ribs and mods 009.jpg



__ tailgate72
__ Oct 26, 2011


----------



## aspenextreme

Essentially with your setup you are keeping the temp down or limiting what is coming from amnps with the frozen bottle?

So for me i could put the amnps on the bottom grate. Middle grate put frozen bottle or ice tray and then on top but my cheese etc?


----------



## Bearcarver

Aspenextreme said:


> Essentially with your setup you are keeping the temp down or limiting what is coming from amnps with the frozen bottle?
> 
> So for me i could put the amnps on the bottom grate. Middle grate put frozen bottle or ice tray and then on top but my cheese etc?


Exactly.  This will help keep your smoker temp down. If you have room, you can put 2 frozen water jugs in.

The big thing is this way you don't get the extra humidity you would get from just throwing Ice in a water pan.

Bear


----------



## aspenextreme

Ok perfect. Now just to get my supplies so i can build my mini and get to smoking.


----------

